# Google+



## flip

Anybody knows where I can get a transparent version or blue version of the Google+, I had one fr a thread here but the one I found is still with the old version, I don't knw if someone can point me in the right direction with an updated one with the latest version of the Google+

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatgel

I use the one from here .... http://www.rujelus22.com/evo/gplus.php

His work is fabulous. I also use the Google Voice and Dropbox.


----------



## flip

meatgel said:


> I use the one from here .... http://www.rujelus22.com/evo/gplus.php
> 
> His work is fabulous. I also use the Google Voice and Dropbox.


Thanx man I just saw ur post, I'm checking the website now


----------

